# Guess Roy's Stats



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Man its slow today.

How about a game?

Guess what Brandon Roy's per game stats will be for his rookie season.

I'll start.

I am an optimistic homer fan that got excited by his poised and polished summer league, so I think he will do real well.

After the all-star break he will average 16pts, 5ast, 5reb.
fyi, those numbers are better than they seem coming on a team with such a slow pace.

For the season:

Roy: 14pts, 4ast, 4reb on better than 45% shooting.

What say the unwashed masses?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

16.5pts, 4ast, 45rbds.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

My guesses.
13.4 ppg
4.7 rbg
3.8 apg
1.7 spg

I also think that this will come on a pretty good shooting percentage....something around 47% or so. 
My per game stats are also effected by a slower start, and a stronger finish. I think that by the end of the season, his ppg game might spike up quite a bit, as he realizes that he can score pretty much when he wants to.


Prunetang


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

This is a great thread for this time of year. Then at the end we can look it up and issue the I-told-you-so's.

Roy stats:

14 ppg, 45%, 3.5 apg, 3.5 rpg, 2.0 TO/game (for a decent 1.75 A/TO ratio) for the year,

and 16 ppg, 45%, 4 apg, 4 rpg, 2.5 TO after the AS break, as he becomes an even bigger part of the offense. So I guess by default, that leaves me predicting 12 ppg, 45%, 3apg, 3rpg, 1.5 TO before the AS break...

1st or 2nd in the ROY vote.


Bonus prediction, Morrison stats:

For the year - 15 ppg, 41%, 2.5 apg, 2.5 rpg, 2.0 TO

After AS break - 17 ppg, 42%, 3.5 apg, 3.0 rpg, 2.0 TO

2nd or 3rd in the ROY race


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

11.8 ppg
2.9 apg
3.1 rpg

I think that the pace will kill him, and I don't think he'll get a ton of minutes.

If he gets these numbers, by the way, I won't be at all disappointed. So I'm not trying to dis him (I see him around Seattle late at night occasionally, and I don't want his posse to rough me up).

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

15 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists on 42% shooting.

For the first time in a couple years, we'll have 2 players capable of putting the ball in the hole consistently.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> 11.8 ppg
> 2.9 apg
> 3.1 rpg
> 
> ...


These are very realistic numbers. My guess of 14,4,4 is very much at the high end of my range.

The only way Roy gets my numbers is if he gets around 35 minutes per game. Not something a lock to occur.

I have this feeling that Nate takes Roy pretty slow, and will give lots of guard minutes to Dixon early in the year. I am counting on Roy badly outplaying Dixon, so Nate has no choice but to put him on the floor as much as possible.

The 4 assists is going to be hard to do on this team. The pace is so slow, and dumping the ball into Zach does nothing for those numbers. Roy is going to have to rack up assits with the 2nd unit or if Zach gets injured. If Roy starts at SG but only gets 25 to 30 minutes, Zach is good and healthy all year, I don't think he can average 4 assists.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> 11.8 ppg
> 2.9 apg
> 3.1 rpg
> 
> ...


If Roy proves he can get to the line with consistency, he should be able to average more than 12 a game.

You're right, though. The pace will play a key role in his production. I just think that his ability to score in different ways should quickly make him the 2nd most valuable player on the team behind Zach.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

11 ppg, 4 rpg, 3 apg

I think he's going to be *real * good.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Ed O said:


> 11.8 ppg
> 2.9 apg
> 3.1 rpg
> 
> ...


Forgive me Ed, but isn't this "speculation"? :clown:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Forgive me Ed, but isn't this "speculation"? :clown:


Am I telling everyone else not to guess because I already know what he's going to average?

Ed O.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Am I telling everyone else not to guess because I already know what he's going to average?
> 
> Ed O.


You implied it. :biggrin: 

12.2 points
3.1 assists
3.0 rebounds

The playing time I don't think will be as much of a factor (barring injury) - it's just what option # he becomes in the offense. I think 12 is a reasonable ppg for someone who could very easily become a 6th man.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Ed O said:


> Am I telling everyone else not to guess because I already know what he's going to average?
> 
> Ed O.


No, but "you know everything" so it probably seems definitive to some. 

Since we are guessing...


Roy 12.3 ppg/4.1 apg I would go higher if I thought he had firmer set minutes right now
Foye 17.5 ppg/3.0 apg 
Morrison 17.1ppg/3.5 rpg/3.2 apg
Allridge 3.1 ppg/2.8 rpg


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

11pts. 4 assists. 4 rebs.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> No, but "you know everything" so it probably seems definitive to some.


Is that shot really necessary? Ed did nothing other then reply to the treads original question.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I will do top 8, just for fun...

1) Andrea Bargnani- 25 minutes, 8 points, 3 rebounds, .5 blocks
2) LaMarcus Aldridge- 10 minutes, 3.8 points, 3.5 rebounds, .5 blocks
3) Adam Morrison- 31 minutes, 16 points, 3 rebounds, 1.5 assists
4) Tyrus Thomas- 18 minutes, 6 points, 4 rebounds, 1.25 blocks
5) Shelden Williams- 24 minutes, 6 points, 6 rebounds, 1 block
6) Brandon Roy- 30 minutes, 14 points, 3.5 rebounds, 3.5 assists
7) Randy Foyle- 28 minutes, 13 points, 2 rebounds, 2.5 assists
8) Rudy Gay- 27 minutes, 11 points, 3.5 rebounds, 1.5 assists


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm thinking 10/4/4 sounds reasonable. I don't see Nate giving him a ton of minutes early on (or late in the season, if the team is within striking distance of a playoff spot).


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Is that shot really necessary? Ed did nothing other then reply to the treads original question.


I don't think it's a shot.

Look below "EdO" in his avatar, which you might have turned off.

I know everything.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Masbee said:


> I don't think it's a shot.
> 
> Look below "EdO" in his avatar, which you might have turned off.
> 
> I know everything.


It's a *joke*, sometimes known as *sarcasm*.

Honestly, people, there is no human being alive who could reasonably make that claim. Stop making idiots of yourselves.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Getting back to this thread, I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest 12/3/4.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

i wont put a number on it, but a lot worse than people think.

not because I think he will be, I'm just so used to being dissapointed in our rookies.

I'm damaged goods.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

So, Hap, is this a basketball thing or a personal thing?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

CrGiants said:


> So, Hap, is this a basketball thing or a personal thing?


both.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Masbee said:


> I don't think it's a shot.
> 
> Look below "EdO" in his avatar, which you might have turned off.
> 
> I know everything.


My "shot" at Ed O was a barb. I was hoping it would induce a chuckle for him. We went back and forth concerning something that I had "speculated" in another thread. I have nothing against the guy, and yes, I was just incorporating his "I know everything" phrase into it. 

Do I think Ed O is a blowhard? That is another question. His passion and knowledge cannot be argued. 

So no shot...

I don' take internet postings too personally, or seriously, and my guess is that Ed O doesn't either.

..but that is "speculation"


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> My "shot" at Ed O was a barb.


Then I apologize. As I'm sure everyone is aware, there's a thin line between a joke and a shot. In an online environment, its exceptionally hard to differentiate. It definitely came across as the latter to me, but all that really matters is how Ed interprets it. 

Back on topic, I think 12/4/2 is about what I expect. I would be quite happy with those numbers.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

As others have mentioned, I think B-Roy's numbers would go up if his playing time was more defined. I am highly impressed with Roy thus far in his Blazer career.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

i'll go with 14 points, 6 assists and 4 rebounds. 45% shooting. 36 mpg. 

you look at our roster and there just aren't any other good passers on this team. Jack is pretty much the only other guy who can create a shot for a teammate, and frankly I don't think he's anything special in that department. 

I think Roy is going to get all the minutes he can take, and it'll be up to Jack, Dixon and Webster to battle it out for the other 60 back court minutes. roy may not always bring the ball up court, but he'll be controlling the ball a lot in the half court.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

He should get at least Steve Blake numbers that were 8PPG, 1 RPG, 4.5 APG on .438% FG .413% 3pt .

Roy: 10PPG, 3RPG, 4.5APG @ 450% FG


gatorpops


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I am going to go out on a limb here. Roy can score the ball, and on a per-minute basis, he is very productive. I think he'll be a star, and it won't take 5 years to get there.

16.2 points, 4.7 boards, 3.4 assists, 2 turnovers. 42% shooting (he'll get fouled a lot), 83% from the line. And in >30 mpg. 

iWatas


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

So far, here is the high-low range for the predictions:

Points: 10.0 to 16.5

Rebounds: 3.0 to 4.7

Assists: 2.0 to 6.0


Wide variation on the assists. I can sympathize with the confusion. Roy looked pretty good running the offense either from the 1 or the 2 spot during Summer League. Jack was not a ball dominating, set-up PG. Blake and Telfair are gone. This seems to portend Roy will get a lot of opportunities to run and make plays. But, there is no telling how soon Nate will let this happen or how much he will lean on Roy and if Roy gets a split share of guard minutes, or all he can handle. 

Also, assists will be hard to come by in the slow pace of the Blazers and dumping the ball into Zach. I just can't see how he could get 6 assists per game without an all new offense.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

12, 4 and 3


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

17, 4, and 3. By the second half of the season Roy is the #1 option on offense.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Also, assists will be hard to come by in the slow pace of the Blazers and dumping the ball into Zach. I just can't see how he could get 6 assists per game without an all new offense.


Well, Damon did -- but he was the point. Roy will probably get some assists just by driving and kicking out to an open Webster. That said, I predicted on the low end for assists because the team is just not going to run smoothly enough to be able to run clinics on playmaking. Not this year at any rate.

iWatas


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Also, assists will be hard to come by in the slow pace of the Blazers and dumping the ball into Zach. I just can't see how he could get 6 assists per game without an all new offense.


well, my thinking is that Joe Johnson averaged 6.5 assists on a cruddy Atlanta team while logging 40 mpg. Damon Stoudamire regularly averaged around 6 assists throughout his career, even while playing under Dunleavy's "dump it in the post" system. 

Telfair (3.6) and Blake (4.5) combined for more than 8 assists a game last year. hopefully, we've got a more efficient, higher scoring team with the addition of Magloire, the health of Randolph and the added experience of Webster, so there are more more potential assists to be had. 

also, assists league-wide are on the rise. just a few years ago it seemed like there were only a few guys averaging more than 6 assists a game. last year 18 guys did it. 

is it on the high side of expectations? definitely. but I think the surest way for Roy to get himself cemented into the starting lineup is to play great defense and really do a nice job of setting up his teammates. I'm hoping Roy sees that too and does his best to create for his teammates.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Time (because I said so, that's why) for a peek at Brandon Roy's stats for the year so far so we can compare to our pre-season predictions.

http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2007/Blazers.htm

Games: 15
Minutes: 31.4
*Points: 14.0*
FGM: 5.0; FGA: 11.7; FTM: 3.7; FTA: 4.3; 3pM: 0.3; 3pA: 2.0
*FG%: 42*
FT%: 84.6
3Pt%: 16.7 (ouch!)
Off Reb: 0.9
*Rebounds: 3.7*
Fouls: 2.3
*Turnovers: 1.5*
*Assists: 3.0*
Steals: 0.7
Blocks: 0.3 

eFG%: 44.3
TS%: 51.6 (Total Shooting Percentage)
PER: 16.19 (league average 15.0)

Considering playing through a foot injury, then coming back from resting it, his stats are pretty close to many predictions.

His shooting percentage is a little low. His 3pt percentage is terrible. Free throw shooting is outstanding. Rebounding is right where I thought it would be. Assists are hard to come by in the system and pace the Blazers play as reflected in his number.

What if Roy were playing 40 minutes per game at the same level he has so far?:

17.8pts, 4.7 reb, 3.8 ast, 1.9 to.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

btw, when I said "worse than people think", I meant those who thought he'd average 30 ppg, and 10 assists and 9 rebounds.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Iwatas said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here. Roy can score the ball, and on a per-minute basis, he is very productive. I think he'll be a star, and it won't take 5 years to get there.
> 
> 16.2 points, 4.7 boards, 3.4 assists, 2 turnovers. 42% shooting (he'll get fouled a lot), 83% from the line. And in >30 mpg.
> 
> iWatas


Given that rookies often pick up their numbers late in the season, and that Roy's season-to-date numbers are dragged down by 2 non-games that he barely played in due to injury (out of a total sample of only 15), I think iWatas's prediction looks like the best one in nearly every category. He even got the minutes, the FG% and the FT% almost dead-on.

:clap: 

And to those of you who thought Nate wouldn't play Roy big minutes, let this be a lesson to you. Nate isn't unwilling to give minutes to young guys at all, _if they are good players._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

or there aren't 3-5 players who can play your position. If LaMarcus only had Zach battling for minutes, he'd be getting minutes


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> 16.5pts, 4ast, 45rbds.




4.5 rbds that is...not 45:biggrin:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd forgotten this thread and as I started scrolling through, assumed it had been started today. Then I got excited to see a post from Ed, and _then_ it all came back. 

As for Roy, yeah, given the foot injury and all, he's relatively well on course. And Hap, thanks for the clarity regarding the "worse than people think" part -- best laugh I've had in awhile.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> 4.5 rbds that is...not 45:biggrin:


Yeah, I thought briefly about posting with the suggestion that I'd prefer to take the under on that one.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> 12, 4 and 3


COme on now I was only off by 2 points and 0.3assists.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> COme on now I was only off by 2 points and 0.3assists.


And the season's still young.  Given that Roy had a couple games where he only played something like six minutes, by the time the season's over I expect his stats will be a fair bit higher. Still, here's to you, Schilly.

:cheers:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

21 pts, 8 asts, 7 rbds, 1 block.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Time (because I said so, that's why) for a peek at Brandon Roy's stats for the year so far so we can compare to our pre-season predictions.
> 
> Regular font = as of 1-9-07 - *Bold Font* = as of 3-6-07
> 
> ...


Big improvement to 3 point shooting. Small improvements in other areas. Increased minutes. Roy gets better and better.

14, 4 and 4 was my prediction (and hope) for the season. He is at or above those numbers now, and is playing at a higher stat pace, meaning he should easily beat those numbers. He is 1% off my 45% shooting. With his improved 3pt shot, 45% for the season could be in his sights.

Outstanding job Brandon. Keep it up.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Man its slow today.
> 
> How about a game?
> 
> ...


Almost forgot about this. Time to find out how I did.

Roy's stats:http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/splits?statsId=4134

For the season: 16.8pts, 4.4reb, 4.0ast, 2.0to, 1.2st
35.4min .456 fg%, .377 3pt%

I was spot on with the assists and fg%. He was a bit better in rebounding than my guess. But the biggest difference was scoring. I never thought 1) he would be as agressive a scorer during his rookie year as he was; 2) that Nate would call so many plays for him and give him the green light; 3) or that Zach would give him the ball like he has.

After the All-Star break: 18.7pts, 4.7reb, 4.9ast, 2.4to, 1.1st
37.5min .485 fg%, .462 3pt%

Oh man, those post All-Stats are dreamy from your 2-guard. Increases his minutes and assists. Turnovers reasonable for as much as he has the ball. 19 points. Helps with the boards. Very solid 49% from the field and a fear inducing (for the other team) 46% from beyond the arc. If he can keep up that pace for an entire season (no reason to think he can't) we are in great shape.

I was spot on with my guess of 5 assists, close with the boards with my guess of 5, and off again on the scoring with my guess of 16.

As the starter of this thread, I declare Masbee the winner.

To see who is battling for the silver, see below.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Roy's 2006-2007 Season Stats:

16.8 pts; 4.4 reb; 4.0 ast; 2.0 to; 1.2 st

35.4 min; .456 fg%; .377 3pt%

Posters who seemed to be close (Pts, Reb, Ast):

Masbee: 14.0, 4.0, 4.0, 45%+

sa1177: 16.5, 4.5, 4.0

Handclap: 13.4, 4.7, 3.8, 1.7st

dudleysgho: 14.0, 3.5, 3.5, 2.0to, 45%

ThatBlazer: 14.0, 3.5, 3.5

Mook: 14.0, 4.0, 6.0, 45%

Iwatas: 16.2, 4.7, 3.4, 2.0to, 42%

Stepping R: 17.0, 4.0, 3.0

Well, it looks to me like sa1177 was as close as you can get without actually using a time machine. However.... he didn't make any bonus predictions and he edited his post during the season. I don't think he changed the numbers, just added period, but should that disqualify him?

If so, Iwatas looks pretty close, but the 42% is off.

Hey, you guys argue over the Silver, while I polish my gold medal for starting this thread.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*The 16/4/4 Club* (Sorted by FGA)

```
Count Name                     Season  Ag   Ht Tm  Lg  Pos  G   MP   FG  FGA   FG%  3P 3PA   3P%   FT  FTA   FT% ORB  DRB  TRB  AST STL BLK TOV  PF  PTS
+-----+------------------------+-------+--+----+---+---+---+--+----+----+----+-----+---+---+-----+----+----+-----+---+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
     1 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/b/bryanko01.html"]Kobe Bryant[/URL]              2006-07 28 6.06 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/LAL/2007.html"]LAL[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  77 40.8 10.6 22.8  .463 1.8 5.2  .344  8.7 10.0  .868 1.0  4.7  5.7  5.4 1.4 0.5 3.3 2.7 31.6
     2 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/a/allenra02.html"]Ray Allen[/URL]                2006-07 31 6.05 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/SEA/2007.html"]SEA[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  55 40.3  9.2 21.0  .438 3.0 8.1  .372  5.1  5.6  .903 1.0  3.5  4.5  4.1 1.5 0.2 2.8 2.1 26.4
     3 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/a/arenagi01.html"]Gilbert Arenas[/URL]           2006-07 25 6.03 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/WAS/2007.html"]WAS[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  74 39.8  8.7 20.9  .418 2.8 7.9  .351  8.2  9.7  .844 0.8  3.7  4.6  6.0 1.9 0.2 3.2 3.4 28.4
     4 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/j/jamesle01.html"]LeBron James[/URL]             2006-07 22 6.08 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/CLE/2007.html"]CLE[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  78 40.9  9.9 20.8  .476 1.3 4.0  .319  6.3  9.0  .698 1.1  5.7  6.7  6.0 1.6 0.7 3.2 2.2 27.3
     5 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/m/mcgratr01.html"]Tracy McGrady[/URL]            2006-07 27 6.08 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/HOU/2007.html"]HOU[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  71 35.8  9.0 20.8  .431 1.8 5.4  .331  4.9  6.9  .707 0.8  4.5  5.3  6.5 1.3 0.5 3.0 1.9 24.6
     6 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/j/johnsjo02.html"]Joe Johnson[/URL]              2006-07 25 6.08 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/ATL/2007.html"]ATL[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  57 41.4  9.4 20.0  .471 2.1 5.5  .381  4.1  5.5  .748 0.9  3.3  4.2  4.4 1.1 0.2 3.1 2.0 25.0
     7 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/c/cartevi01.html"]Vince Carter[/URL]             2006-07 30 6.07 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/NJN/2007.html"]NJN[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  82 38.1  8.9 19.5  .454 1.9 5.3  .357  5.6  7.0  .802 1.4  4.6  6.0  4.8 1.0 0.4 2.6 3.2 25.2
     8 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/w/wadedw01.html"]Dwyane Wade[/URL]              2006-07 25 6.04 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/MIA/2007.html"]MIA[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  51 37.9  9.3 18.9  .491 0.4 1.5  .266  8.5 10.5  .807 1.0  3.7  4.7  7.5 2.1 1.2 4.2 2.3 27.4
     9 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/p/piercpa01.html"]Paul Pierce[/URL]              2006-07 29 6.06 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/BOS/2007.html"]BOS[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  47 37.0  7.9 18.1  .439 2.3 5.9  .389  6.8  8.6  .796 0.8  5.1  5.9  4.1 1.0 0.3 3.2 2.6 25.0
    10 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/g/garneke01.html"]Kevin Garnett[/URL]            2006-07 30 6.11 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/MIN/2007.html"]MIN[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  76 39.4  8.4 17.6  .476 0.2 0.7  .214  5.5  6.6  .835 2.4 10.4 12.8  4.1 1.2 1.7 2.7 2.4 22.4
    11 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/d/davisba01.html"]Baron Davis[/URL]              2006-07 27 6.03 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/GSW/2007.html"]GSW[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  63 35.3  7.2 16.3  .439 1.3 4.4  .304  4.4  5.9  .745 0.8  3.6  4.4  8.1 2.1 0.5 3.1 2.9 20.1
    12 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/w/willima01.html"]Maurice Williams[/URL]         2006-07 24 6.01 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/MIL/2007.html"]MIL[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  68 36.3  6.9 15.4  .446 1.2 3.4  .346  2.3  2.7  .855 0.8  4.0  4.8  6.1 1.3 0.1 3.0 3.0 17.3
    13 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/m/millemi01.html"]Mike Miller[/URL]              2006-07 26 6.08 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/MEM/2007.html"]MEM[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  70 39.1  6.6 14.4  .460 2.9 7.1  .406  2.3  2.9  .793 0.7  4.7  5.4  4.3 0.8 0.3 2.6 2.0 18.5
    14 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/p/paulch01.html"]Chris Paul[/URL]               2006-07 21 6.03 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/NOK/2007.html"]NOK[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  64 36.8  6.0 13.6  .437 0.8 2.2  .350  4.6  5.6  .818 0.8  3.5  4.4  8.9 1.8 0.0 2.5 2.4 17.3
    [I]15 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/r/roybr01.html"]Brandon Roy[/URL]              2006-07 22 6.06 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/POR/2007.html"]POR[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  57 35.4  6.1 13.4  .456 1.0 2.6  .377  3.5  4.2  .838 1.0  3.4  4.4  4.0 1.2 0.2 2.0 2.4 16.8[/I]
    16 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/i/iguodan01.html"]Andre Iguodala[/URL]           2006-07 23 6.06 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/PHI/2007.html"]PHI[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  76 40.3  5.8 13.0  .447 0.6 2.0  .310  5.9  7.3  .820 1.0  4.7  5.7  5.7 2.0 0.4 3.4 2.6 18.2
+-----+------------------------+-------+--+----+---+---+---+--+----+----+----+-----+---+---+-----+----+----+-----+---+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
 Count Name                     Season  Ag   Ht Tm  Lg  Pos  G   MP   FG  FGA   FG%  3P 3PA   3P%   FT  FTA   FT% ORB  DRB  TRB  AST STL BLK TOV  PF  PTS
+-----+------------------------+-------+--+----+---+---+---+--+----+----+----+-----+---+---+-----+----+----+-----+---+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+</pre>
```


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone else surprised to see Mike Miller's name on that list?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

I appreciate the chart, but it messed up the formatting of the thread. I can't see the posts without scrolling sideways. Anyway to fix that?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Since Roy was almost 18, 5 & 5 after the all-star break, who would have been in that club if Roy was just a hair better and maintained for an entire season?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Since Roy was almost 18, 5 & 5 after the all-star break, who would have been in that club if Roy was just a hair better and maintained for an entire season?


*Players who averaged at least 18.7p, 4.9a and 4.7r per game this season.*

```
Count Name                     Season  Ag   Ht Tm  Lg  Pos  G   MP   FG  FGA   FG%  3P 3PA   3P%   FT  FTA   FT% ORB  DRB  TRB  AST STL BLK TOV  PF  PTS

+-----+------------------------+-------+--+----+---+---+---+--+----+----+----+-----+---+---+-----+----+----+-----+---+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
     1 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/b/bryanko01.html"]Kobe Bryant[/URL]              2006-07 28 6.06 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/LAL/2007.html"]LAL[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  77 40.8 10.6 22.8  .463 1.8 5.2  .344  8.7 10.0  .868 1.0  4.7  5.7  5.4 1.4 0.5 3.3 2.7 31.6
     2 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/w/wadedw01.html"]Dwyane Wade[/URL]              2006-07 25 6.04 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/MIA/2007.html"]MIA[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  51 37.9  9.3 18.9  .491 0.4 1.5  .266  8.5 10.5  .807 1.0  3.7  4.7  7.5 2.1 1.2 4.2 2.3 27.4
     3 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/j/jamesle01.html"]LeBron James[/URL]             2006-07 22 6.08 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/CLE/2007.html"]CLE[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  G  78 40.9  9.9 20.8  .476 1.3 4.0  .319  6.3  9.0  .698 1.1  5.7  6.7  6.0 1.6 0.7 3.2 2.2 27.3
     4 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/m/mcgratr01.html"]Tracy McGrady[/URL]            2006-07 27 6.08 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/HOU/2007.html"]HOU[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  71 35.8  9.0 20.8  .431 1.8 5.4  .331  4.9  6.9  .707 0.8  4.5  5.3  6.5 1.3 0.5 3.0 1.9 24.6
+-----+------------------------+-------+--+----+---+---+---+--+----+----+----+-----+---+---+-----+----+----+-----+---+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
 Count Name                     Season  Ag   Ht Tm  Lg  Pos  G   MP   FG  FGA   FG%  3P 3PA   3P%   FT  FTA   FT% ORB  DRB  TRB  AST STL BLK TOV  PF  PTS
+-----+------------------------+-------+--+----+---+---+---+--+----+----+----+-----+---+---+-----+----+----+-----+---+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
```


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

That is some pretty good company he's in


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> I appreciate the chart, but it messed up the formatting of the thread. I can't see the posts without scrolling sideways. Anyway to fix that?


Sure. Go to 1280x1024 or higher monitor resolution. I only need to scroll to see the ads on this page now. Perfect. 

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I think you could add Iguodala to that second list, as his second half numbers have jumped similar to Roy's with Iverson's departure.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

You know, I (and several other) posters have fessed up that we were wrong about Roy. I we ever going to have a similar thread about LaMarcus? Plenty of people here didn't want anything to do with him. Several folks were quite vocal that they would much prefer Noah.

When are those folks going to come clean? :biggrin:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> I think you could add Iguodala to that second list, as his second half numbers have jumped similar to Roy's with Iverson's departure.


Post all star break for Iguodala:

19.4 pts, 5.7 reb, 6 assists


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Sure. Go to 1280x1024 or higher monitor resolution. I only need to scroll to see the ads on this page now. Perfect.
> 
> Ed O.


I'm at 1400 x 1050. Still have to scroll a lot.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Masbee said:


> I'm at 1400 x 1050. Still have to scroll a lot.


Odd. I'm at 1024 x 768 and it doesn't seem to be messing up the formatting of the thread for me. It shows just a box with scroll bar in the post itself. Maybe it's just because I use Firefox and you use something else to view?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I tried adjusting but there's no way around it.

BTW, for the statheads out there, basketball-reference just added a limited amount of 06-07 stats to their database. It was a little harder doing Roy comparisons during the season because he's a rookie, but now his stuff is on there. 

http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/POR/2007.html


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

How about Roy's stats for next year? 

I'm going to say 21ppg, 5apg, 4rpg, .47% FG, .40% 3pt


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I fetched LaMarcus Aldridge's numbers from the 19 games he played after the All-Star Break:

14.0 PPG, 7.3 RPG, 1.63 BPG in 28.6 MPG.

I figure he'll start and average like, 33 minutes per game next season, right? That's a modest calculation I think. 

@ 33 MPG:

16.6 PPG
8.67 RPG
1.93 BPG

I figure the block numbers are skewed a bit, so lets say he regresses and only blocks the amount he did in the first part of the season... *about 1 per game.*

The only players in the NBA to average those numbers @33 MPG are listed below (ranked by age).


```
Count Name                     Season  Ag   Ht Tm  Lg  Pos  G   MP   FG  FGA   FG%  3P 3PA   3P%   FT  FTA   FT% ORB  DRB  TRB  AST STL BLK TOV  PF  PTS
+-----+------------------------+-------+--+----+---+---+---+--+----+----+----+-----+---+---+-----+----+----+-----+---+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
     1 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/d/duncati01.html"]Tim Duncan[/URL]               2006-07 30 7.00 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/SAS/2007.html"]SAS[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  80 2725  7.5 13.7  .546 0.0 0.1  .111  4.4  6.9  .637 2.6  7.7 10.2  3.3 0.8 2.3 2.7 2.5 19.4
     2 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/g/garneke01.html"]Kevin Garnett[/URL]            2006-07 30 6.11 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/MIN/2007.html"]MIN[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  76 2995  7.0 14.8  .476 0.1 0.6  .214  4.6  5.5  .835 2.0  8.7 10.7  3.4 1.0 1.4 2.3 2.0 18.8
     3 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/o/onealje01.html"]Jermaine O'Neal[/URL]          2006-07 28 6.11 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/IND/2007.html"]IND[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  69 2459  6.7 15.3  .436 0.0 0.1  .000  4.6  6.0  .767 2.1  6.8  8.9  2.2 0.7 2.4 2.7 3.1 18.0
     4 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/g/gasolpa01.html"]Pau Gasol[/URL]                2006-07 26 7.00 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/MEM/2007.html"]MEM[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  59 2133  7.1 13.3  .538 0.0 0.2  .273  4.6  6.2  .748 2.3  6.7  9.0  3.1 0.4 1.9 2.5 2.1 19.0
     5 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/m/mingya01.html"]Yao Ming[/URL]                 2006-07 26 7.06 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/HOU/2007.html"]HOU[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  C  48 1624  8.6 16.6  .516 0.0 0.0  .000  7.2  8.4  .862 2.1  7.1  9.2  1.9 0.3 1.9 3.4 3.2 24.4
     6 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/s/stoudam01.html"]Amare Stoudemire[/URL]         2006-07 24 6.10 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/PHO/2007.html"]PHO[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  82 2689  7.4 12.9  .575 0.0 0.0  .000  5.6  7.2  .781 2.7  6.9  9.6  1.0 1.0 1.3 2.8 3.6 20.5
     7 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/b/boshch01.html"]Chris Bosh[/URL]               2006-07 22 6.10 [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/TOR/2007.html"]TOR[/URL] [URL="http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2007.html"]NBA[/URL]  F  69 2658  6.7 13.6  .496 0.1 0.4  .343  5.7  7.3  .785 2.3  6.9  9.2  2.2 0.5 1.1 2.2 2.0 19.4
+-----+------------------------+-------+--+----+---+---+---+--+----+----+----+-----+---+---+-----+----+----+-----+---+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
 Count Name                     Season  Ag   Ht Tm  Lg  Pos  G   MP   FG  FGA   FG%  3P 3PA   3P%   FT  FTA   FT% ORB  DRB  TRB  AST STL BLK TOV  PF  PTS
+-----+------------------------+-------+--+----+---+---+---+--+----+----+----+-----+---+---+-----+----+----+-----+---+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
```
That's heady stuff for a second year player.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Anyone else surprised to see Mike Miller's name on that list?


No, but I had him on my fantasy team. His assist stats were much higher this year than ever before, and that was a bit unexpected. He was a major cog in the Memphis offense this year, especially with Gasol being out, because they just had so few other capable players to run the show. He had to try to be their Scottie Pippin (without the all-league defense). He probably wouldn't put up the same assist numbers on a better team, where he could be more of a pure scorer and less of a playmaker, but I think the guys around here who want us to trade for him somehow definitely aren't off-base.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> You know, I (and several other) posters have fessed up that we were wrong about Roy. I we ever going to have a similar thread about LaMarcus? Plenty of people here didn't want anything to do with him. Several folks were quite vocal that they would much prefer Noah.
> 
> When are those folks going to come clean? :biggrin:


*Raises hand*

I would have picked Noah for us last year over Aldridge. I thought Aldridge would be a good player, and when Noah wasn't around he was my next choice for the Blazers, but I figured LMA would take a long time to adjust to the NBA game. I even said that he might end up doing a stint in the D-league after it became known he needed pre-season surgery.

In my defense though, I did have Roy rated very highly. I just thought that he wouldn't be available to us since Charlotte would be really dumb not to take him at #3. I also very much doubt that most of the people around here accurately predicted how meteoric Aldridge's learning curve would be. He was a 15-9 guy in college, which is ok, but not that great. And he was really skinny. Then in summer league he seemed very ordinary. I remember getting excited about it when he marginally outplayed Patrick O'Bryant one game. I know the Bosh comparisons existed long ago, but did anyone expect to be comparing their stats at the end of just one season?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

dudleysghost said:


> *Raises hand*
> 
> I would have picked Noah for us last year over Aldridge. I thought Aldridge would be a good player, and when Noah wasn't around he was my next choice for the Blazers, but I figured LMA would take a long time to adjust to the NBA game. I even said that he might end up doing a stint in the D-league after it became known he needed pre-season surgery.
> 
> In my defense though, I did have Roy rated very highly. I just thought that he wouldn't be available to us since Charlotte would be really dumb not to take him at #3. I also very much doubt that most of the people around here accurately predicted how meteoric Aldridge's learning curve would be. He was a 15-9 guy in college, which is ok, but not that great. And he was really skinny. Then in summer league he seemed very ordinary. I remember getting excited about it when he marginally outplayed Patrick O'Bryant one game. I know the Bosh comparisons existed long ago, but did anyone expect to be comparing their stats at the end of just one season?


No. And I had LaMarcus 1a or 1b on my draft board for almost a year leading up to the draft along with Gay. I wanted the best prospects with the highest cielings. Despite his stats in college, he had a sweet NBA body, coordination and a high skill level. I knew that the system and guards he played with did not showcase what he could do. However, I thought he would need time to flower in the NBA. Adjust to the speed. Build up strength. Add weight. Polish the lowpost game. Etc. At least a year before he started showing, like Rasheed.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

wastro said:


> I'm thinking 10/4/4 sounds reasonable. I don't see Nate giving him a ton of minutes early on (or late in the season, if the team is within striking distance of a playoff spot).


And this, folks, is why I'm a message board nerd and not holding down a position in an NBA front office somewhere. :biggrin: 

I was about six points low, but the rebounds and assist numbers were on. I didn't think he'd be anywhere close to where he is, though. He's incredible.

Oh and about LaMarcus ... I was wrong. So wrong. I was skeptical, but I didn't even give him much thought. I didn't think Portland would draft him. But I'm glad they did!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> I'm at 1400 x 1050. Still have to scroll a lot.


Woah. Weird. Are you using a non-IE browser? Or have your text size jacked up?

(I know this has nothing to do with basketball... but I'm curious now. )

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Woah. Weird. Are you using a non-IE browser? Or have your text size jacked up?
> 
> (I know this has nothing to do with basketball... but I'm curious now. )
> 
> Ed O.



I'm using IE, and I don't have any funky settings (that I know of), but I am still having to scroll way over to read stuff.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Woah. Weird. Are you using a non-IE browser? Or have your text size jacked up?
> 
> (I know this has nothing to do with basketball... but I'm curious now. )
> 
> Ed O.


Had to scroll over to get to the quote button to tell you that I am using IE7 and I tried adjusting the text size, but it does not affect the displayed text size.


----------

